# Super Mario Brothers no longer #1 Best Selling Game



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow...after 23 years, Super Mario Brothers has finally been dethroned as the best-selling video game of all-time (sold 40.24 units). The new #1 is...Wii Sports. Took 2 years and 2 months to match SMB's staggering total...

http://videogames.yahoo.com/feature/wii-sports-is-best-selling-game-ever/1276855


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 7, 2009)

wha?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 7, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> wha?



It's true, apparently. But you have to figure, SMB revived the console industry, and was a challenging game back at the time (especially World 8!) and 40.24 units over that length of time (back then the game came packaged with the NES in various forms. By itself, combined with Duck Hunt on one cartridge, or combined with Duck Hunt and Track & Field on one cartridge iirc)


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 7, 2009)

still...wow something finally beat it...and its another nintendo game =3 SO TAKE THAT SONY AND MICROSOFT


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 7, 2009)

Yahoo news.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 7, 2009)

Funny how the simplest games are the ones that sell the most...


----------



## Talvi (Jan 7, 2009)

Simple things for simple people.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 7, 2009)

I wouldn't call SMB "simple", it's very complex with more secrets than you can shake a stick at.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 7, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I wouldn't call SMB "simple", it's very complex with more secrets than you can shake a stick at.


Simplicity doesn't have to do with just level design.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 7, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Simplicity doesn't have to do with just level design.



Perhaps, but it still took thinking to figure out the correct route through 8-4 in the allotted time (which is shorter than other Worlds). And alos how to beat enemies like the beetles (forget their names atm) or the flying fish. God, I hated those things!


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jan 7, 2009)

Didn't expect that, looks like Nintendo is still doing things right after all these years.


----------



## scarei_crow (Jan 7, 2009)

but to be fair, wii sports is bundled with EVERY wii console, whereas mario bros was only bundled for a short while.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 7, 2009)

scarei_crow said:


> but to be fair, wii sports is bundled with EVERY wii console, whereas mario bros was only bundled for a short while.



As I can recall, SMB was bundled with every NES (even the redesign, I think)


----------



## Lukar (Jan 7, 2009)

What. the. fuck.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 7, 2009)

There's a lot more people in the world hence why more copies where sold. Or people just like buying something they could go do in real life so they don't have to leave there home. I thought Wii was made to try and get people to exercise more but this one contradicts itself to hell.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 7, 2009)

I tried update the Wikipedia page about best selling games, and the edit got thrown out, claiming the source had "unreliable" numbers.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 7, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I tried update the Wikipedia page about best selling games, and the edit got thrown out, claiming the source had "unreliable" numbers.



That's priceless.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 7, 2009)

pheonix said:


> That's priceless.



Here is the "reason" I got for the denial of the update: (From TJ Styles)

"VG Chartz makes up their numbers. They are considered an unreliable source and are not to be used per WP:VG. The Yahoo article cites the VGC number. An unreliable source is still an unreliable source even if quoted by a reliable one (sometimes legit sources don't care if the info is true or not since most people won't check). In a few weeks Nintendo will release their quarterly financial report, including Wii Sports sales info."


----------



## pheonix (Jan 7, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Here is the "reason" I got for the denial of the update: (From TJ Styles)
> 
> "VG Chartz makes up their numbers. They are considered an unreliable source and are not to be used per WP:VG. The Yahoo article cites the VGC number. *An unreliable source is still an unreliable source even if quoted by a reliable one* (sometimes legit sources don't care if the info is true or not since most people won't check). In a few weeks Nintendo will release their quarterly financial report, including Wii Sports sales info."



I read that and started to laugh, what's this guy on? lol He'll feel stupid in a month or so when the info spreads like wildfire through the web/world.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 7, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I wouldn't call SMB "simple", it's very complex with more secrets than you can shake a stick at.



i swing big bamboo


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 7, 2009)

Tetris.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 7, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> As I can recall, SMB was bundled with every NES (even the redesign, I think)



I distinctly recall seeing ones that didn't have it.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 7, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I distinctly recall seeing ones that didn't have it.



Mk.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 7, 2009)

Um, VGChartz IS unreliable. Media Crate and such are more reliable.

But still, I don't give a damn about sales.


----------



## Dayken (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm just glad it wasn't something like Halo.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 7, 2009)

Sure, it may be on top, but I highly doubt it will be able to hold a 20+ year streak like SMB did.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 7, 2009)

Sales =/= good game.

Just look at Halo. Shit sells like it's covered in gold, but the game itself sucks a fat one.


----------



## Grimfang (Jan 8, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Sales =/= good game.



This is true. But I love me some halo :]

Also, is there a separately marked record for video games sales that _weren't_ bundled with a system? Somehow, it just seems like a watered down form of accomplishment to me.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 8, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Sales =/= good game.


True, but games don't become popular without some sort of reason. A game can't sell well if it doesn't have at least SOMETHING notable about it (for example, Halo doesn't do anything special, but it does make good use of things that already exist).


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 8, 2009)

I just downloaded it recently (along with 2,3 and Lost Levels)... I think senior citizens and hospitals are to blame for this awesome news. Also, what Kangaroo Boy said.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 8, 2009)

It may be best selling but it'll never be remembered like a classic


----------



## thebeast76 (Jan 8, 2009)

OH GOD NO


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 8, 2009)

WEll that's what happens when you package a game with a game console. I wonder how well Kung Fu Panda and Lego Indiana jones sold in 2008.


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 8, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> WEll that's what happens when you package a game with a game console. I wonder how well Kung Fu Panda and Lego Indiana jones sold in 2008.



Nowhere near as good as Sega Superstars Tennis I bet. >:3


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 8, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Sales =/= good game.
> 
> Just look at Halo. Shit sells like it's covered in gold, but the game itself sucks a fat one.


 
^This, the first halo was great, but its following titles weren't all that great imo. The third one was such a dissapointment to me (Good multiplayer though).


----------



## Neybulot (Jan 8, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Sales =/= good game.
> 
> Just look at Halo. Shit sells like it's covered in gold, but the game itself sucks a fat one.



Agreed. Enter The Matrix sold a huge amount of copies and that was a horrible horrible game.

However, Halo. Your everyday internet-retarded teenager or college student loves Halo. So it's great to them. Honestly, I must agree about liking the multiplayer though. I don't have it, but I played at a friend's Xbox 360 LAN party, and I had a lot of fun.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 8, 2009)

Neybulot said:


> Agreed. Enter The Matrix sold a huge amount of copies and that was a horrible horrible game.
> 
> However, Halo. Your everyday internet-retarded teenager or college student loves Halo. So it's great to them. Honestly, I must agree about liking the multiplayer though. I don't have it, but I played at a friend's Xbox 360 LAN party, and I had a lot of fun.



And of course, Xbox and Microsoft fanboys...


----------



## AlexX (Jan 8, 2009)

Is it just me, or does it seem like anytime a game sells well gamers always talk about how horrible a game it is?

Just because a game sells well doesn't automatically make it bad.


----------



## sdm42393 (Jan 8, 2009)

At least it's not Wii Play.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 8, 2009)

In Three Frags Left, it's all right to be a Nintendo fanboy but not a Sony or Microsoft fanboy.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 8, 2009)

pheonix said:


> There's a lot more people in the world hence why more copies where sold. Or....


And yet the 40 million record set by the original SMB has never been beaten, not by the biggest Final Fantasy, WoW expansions, or Halo.  So if Wii Sports can beat that record, it's indeed something.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 8, 2009)

Gee I wonder, maybe it has something to do with it being an old yet popular game?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 8, 2009)

Dayken said:


> I'm just glad it wasn't something like Halo.


this


----------



## DragonRift (Jan 8, 2009)

This has got to be the stupidest thing I have read in months.

How the hell can a game that comes bundled in *FREE* with a console count as a "best selling game"?  Whether you wanted to or not, you were forced to own this game when you bought a Wii.  You can't buy *Wii Sports* separately at all.  It doesn't exist in any form than in that little slip-sleeve it comes in with the system.  However, *Super Mario Bros.* wasn't always bundled with the NES.  AND you were able to buy it separately.

This is like saying *Minesweeper* is the best-selling PC game ever, because it comes bundled with your operating system.

The people behind this article need to be thrown screaming down flight of concrete stairs.  Fucking retarded.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 8, 2009)

DragonRift said:


> This has got to be the stupidest thing I have read in months.
> 
> How the hell can a game that comes bundled in *FREE* with a console count as a "best selling game"?  Whether you wanted to or not, you were forced to own this game when you bought a Wii.  You can't buy *Wii Sports* separately at all.  It doesn't exist in any form than in that little slip-sleeve it comes in with the system.  However, *Super Mario Bros.* wasn't always bundled with the NES.  AND you were able to buy it separately.
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing. I guess the count the purchasing of the console to be the purchasing of the game. And the Wii sold the most consoles in 2008.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 8, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> In Three Frags Left, it's all right to be a Nintendo fanboy but not a Sony or Microsoft fanboy.



Furries.


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 8, 2009)

DragonRift said:


> This has got to be the stupidest thing I have read in months.
> 
> How the hell can a game that comes bundled in *FREE* with a console count as a "best selling game"?  Whether you wanted to or not, you were forced to own this game when you bought a Wii.  You can't buy *Wii Sports* separately at all.  It doesn't exist in any form than in that little slip-sleeve it comes in with the system.  However, *Super Mario Bros.* wasn't always bundled with the NES.  AND you were able to buy it separately.
> 
> ...



It's not sold with the Wii in a number of places, like Japan for one. Before you spin off on a fit of nerd rage, do your fucking research. The 'offical' press release from Nintendo FYI makes note of bundled copies.


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 8, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> In Three Frags Left, it's all right to be a Nintendo fanboy but not a Sony or Microsoft fanboy.



Oh, you.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 8, 2009)

Neybulot said:


> Agreed. Enter The Matrix sold a huge amount of copies and that was a horrible horrible game.
> 
> However, Halo. Your everyday internet-retarded teenager or college student loves Halo. So it's great to them. Honestly, I must agree about liking the multiplayer though. I don't have it, but I played at a friend's Xbox 360 LAN party, and I had a lot of fun.



Better yet....


....Shadow the Hedgehog sold well enough to make "Greatest Hits", and yet that game is considered to be one of the worst games ever made. 

And yet Shadow Hearts: Covenant, given such awards like "PS2 game of the year" and you have to go on eBay to find a copy of that game nowadays. 

Again, more proof that Greatest Hits is based off of sales.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 8, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Better yet....
> 
> 
> ....Shadow the Hedgehog sold well enough to make "Greatest Hits", and yet that game is considered to be one of the worst games ever made.


Except that game isn't as bad as people make it out to be, they just hate on it because hating on Sonic is the cool thing to do.

If anything it's another example of bandwagon hate.


----------



## DragonRift (Jan 8, 2009)

Foxstar said:


> It's not sold with the Wii in a number of places, like Japan for one. Before you spin off on a fit of nerd rage, do your fucking research. The 'offical' press release from Nintendo FYI makes note of bundled copies.



Oh for Christ's sake...  I should've known SOMEone was going to get defensive about this.

So being that only a small percentage of the discs were actually "sold separately", you'd defend their statement of it being the best-selling?  Even when more than half of them were never even sold in the first place?  Even the article took note of most of them being the free bundled copies...  It doesn't change the fact that this is one of the most asinine announcements in recent months.

A game Wii-owners were forced to own for free (whether they like playing it or not) shouldn't even be considered as a "seller".  Would you consider America Online the best-selling online service out there, even though the mass majority of users got it for free back in the 90s?

I don't know about you, but when I see "best seller", usually that means something that sells really well by itself.  Something that sells millions of copies on its own.  Because it's kinda hard to sell something you're just giving away free of charge with the purchase of something else.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 8, 2009)

DragonRift said:


> Would you consider America Online the best-selling online service out there, even though the mass majority of users got it for free back in the 90s?


I don't know about him, but AOL seemed to think so considering how much they paraded the information around back then...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 8, 2009)

AlexX said:


> Except that game isn't as bad as people make it out to be, they just hate on it because hating on Sonic is the cool thing to do.
> 
> If anything it's another example of bandwagon hate.



Most people didn't like STH because of the use of guns. Robotnik uses guns, Sonic and Co. does not.


----------



## makmakmob (Jan 8, 2009)

Dayken said:


> I'm just glad it wasn't something like Halo.



If you're ever in Oxford come visit me and I'll buy you a beer.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 8, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Most people didn't like STH because of the use of guns. Robotnik uses guns, Sonic and Co. does not.


So basically you hate it because it's different?

Furthermore, "sonic & co" don't use guns, only Shadow. If Sonic had one I'd agree its out of his character, but with Shadow it works because it fits Shadow's personality.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 8, 2009)

AlexX said:


> So basically you hate it because it's different?
> 
> Furthermore, "sonic & co" don't use guns, only Shadow. If Sonic had one I'd agree its out of his character, but with Shadow it works because it fits Shadow's personality.



Not in SA2: B or Sonic Heroes, he didn't.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 8, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Not in SA2: B or Sonic Heroes, he didn't.


For both of those games Shadow pretty much existed to be Sonic's "opposite". He couldn't stray too much from what Sonic would do because the way they worked had to be similar due to sharing similar gameplay.


----------



## Grimfang (Jan 8, 2009)

DragonRift said:


> Would you consider America Online the best-selling online service out there, even though the mass majority of users got it for free back in the 90s?



Haha, that's an amusing idea. I'm pretty sure they still have the CD's at Wal-Mart. I can't tell you how many free coasters I have received by mail, and by picking up at Wal-Mart. On a rough guesstimate, I'd say there have probably been about 10 AOL CD's for every American. That'd 3,000,000,000 copies sold!

In all seriousness though, I do have to agree on that note. It seems more than just a little silly to hand this accomplishment to Wii Sports when the majority of copies were bundled. If it won the award of being the most 'distributed' game, it'd be a different story, but it really doesn't do sweet justice for games that sold due to whatever reasons, whether it was all advertising and hype, or quality.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 8, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> Haha, that's an amusing idea. I'm pretty sure they still have the CD's at Wal-Mart. I can't tell you how many free coasters I have received by mail, and by picking up at Wal-Mart. On a rough guesstimate, I'd say there have probably been about 10 AOL CD's for every American. That'd 3,000,000,000 copies sold!
> 
> In all seriousness though, I do have to agree on that note. It seems more than just a little silly to hand this accomplishment to Wii Sports when the majority of copies were bundled. If it won the award of being the most 'distributed' game, it'd be a different story, but it really doesn't do sweet justice for games that sold due to whatever reasons, whether it was all advertising and hype, or quality.



Yet, SMB was (mostly) bundled with the NES, yet is still considered the best-selling game of all-time. Why does that get excused, yet Wii Sports doesn't?


----------



## AlexX (Jan 8, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Yet, SMB was (mostly) bundled with the NES, yet is still considered the best-selling game of all-time. Why does that get excused, yet Wii Sports doesn't?


Because "hardcore" gamers refuse to have a casual game go down in history as selling better than a 20 year-old game that has long since been improved upon (SMB3 alone makes it a skippable title) since they have a tendancy to believe older games = better games.


----------



## DragonRift (Jan 8, 2009)

AlexX said:


> Because "hardcore" gamers refuse to have a casual game go down in history as selling better than a 20 year-old game that has long since been improved upon (SMB3 alone makes it a skippable title) since they have a tendancy to believe older games = better games.



You forget something.  *Super Mario Bros.* would have sold just fine had it not been bundled with the NES.  People didn't get "stuck" with a pack-in game.  It felt more like a gift from Nintendo.  Proof of its popularity blooms from the several revamped remakes the game has gotten over the past two decades.  Do you honestly think *Wii Sports* would have the same effect?  Do you really believe it's that popular enough to where if Nintendo were to re-release it in ten years, people would go back and buy it?

No.

*Wii Sports* isn't this "horrible" game.  But it's barely much of a game either.  It's literally a tech demo for the Wii that came bundled with the machine... and most people who have owned it will tell you that its novelty wears off incredibly fast.  It's only two years old, and it doesn't have the same appeal as it did in the beginning.

However, twenty-three years after coming into our homes, *Super Mario Bros.* still gets loving attention.  Sure, it's nowhere near as popular as it was two decades ago, but you can't deny the fact that its lasting appeal is far superior to *Wii Sports*.

But you're trying to make this into an "anti-casual-gamer" rant.  You're dodging the point.  The simple fact goes back to the article pointing out how a free bundled-in game is the "best selling game ever" when the majority of people didn't even BUY it.  It'd be different if it had been re-worded to something like the most "distributed" game, like Grimfang pointed out, but it's not.  They specifically stated "best selling", which makes the whole accomplishment a big, steaming, mountainous pile of bullshit.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 8, 2009)

DragonRift said:


> But you're trying to make this into an "anti-casual-gamer" rant.  You're dodging the point.  The simple fact goes back to the article pointing out how a free bundled-in game is the "best selling game ever" when the majority of people didn't even BUY it.  It'd be different if it had been re-worded to something like the most "distributed" game, like Grimfang pointed out, but it's not.  They specifically stated "best selling", which makes the whole accomplishment a big, steaming, mountainous pile of bullshit.



But you still have to buy the Wii to get it, so technically you ARE buying Wii Sports. If it was just the Wii console that was for sale, it would probably go for $30-$40 less.


----------



## Grimfang (Jan 8, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Yet, SMB was (mostly) bundled with the NES, yet is still considered the best-selling game of all-time. Why does that get excused, yet Wii Sports doesn't?



I was actually ignorant to the fact that it was bundled for whatever period of time with the NES until I saw this thread. I'm not excusing that fact. I do think SMB is a better game though. Considering how many people are still playing and buying SMB now, I bet more will be playing that than Wii Sports 10 years from now. That game still rocks my socks.

I'm not trying to argue that Wii Sports is dumb or anything. However, there are many other titles that have sold amazingly on release, and continually through the years without that sort of promotion. I just think it's misleading to label *Wii Sports* as something akin to *the God of Video Games*.. heheh. 

I know some who've expressed how video games can be a form of art, and I'd definitely have to agree when it comes to those that create a unique world, have an interesting story, or make a breakthrough of some sort. FF7, Starcraft, Pokeyman... there are plenty of noteworthy titles more deserving of the publicity in my opinion.

I think I went too in depth here though.. I'll stop here, heheh.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 8, 2009)

DragonRift said:


> You forget something.  *Super Mario Bros.* would have sold just fine had it not been bundled with the NES.  People didn't get "stuck" with a pack-in game.


Actually, they kinda were. My NES came packaged with SMB and Duck Hunt, as that's what the majority of them came with. I cannot think of a single NES back then that was not sold with that combo.

Whether or not SMB would have sold well if not been bundled with the NES is highly debatable, but considering how many people get stuff like Wii Play and Carnival Games I'd argue Wii Sports would sell well even if not packaged with with the Wii. Would it sell the best? I can't say for sure, but I will say it very well could.



> It felt more like a gift from Nintendo.


Say I don't like platformers. Would it then feel like a "gift"? The correct answer is "no".



> Proof of its popularity blooms from the several revamped remakes the game has gotten over the past two decades.


"Several" remakes? There's been 2: Lost Levels and the GBC remake, both of which are ancient by now.

And contrary to popular belief, New Super Mario Brothers was a new game entirely, and even then was based more on SMW than SMB.



> Do you honestly think *Wii Sports* would have the same effect?  Do you really believe it's that popular enough to where if Nintendo were to re-release it in ten years, people would go back and buy it?


Quite easily, actually. Just because you personally don't like it doesn't mean it doesn't have any staying power.



> *Wii Sports* isn't this "horrible" game.  But it's barely much of a game either.  It's literally a tech demo for the Wii that came bundled with the machine... and most people who have owned it will tell you that its novelty wears off incredibly fast.  It's only two years old, and it doesn't have the same appeal as it did in the beginning.


That's odd, as from what I can tell people are still playing it two years after it was released. Heck, some families have one night set aside each week to play it together. If that doesn't prove that it's fun, nothing does.



> However, twenty-three years after coming into our homes, *Super Mario Bros.* still gets loving attention.  Sure, it's nowhere near as popular as it was two decades ago, but you can't deny the fact that its lasting appeal is far superior to *Wii Sports*.


For you, maybe. Not for everyone. My copy of Super Mario Brothers is gathering dust with my NES in my attic and I've long since deleted the ROM of it I downloaded for my NES emulator.



> But you're trying to make this into an "anti-casual-gamer" rant.  You're dodging the point.  The simple fact goes back to the article pointing out how a free bundled-in game is the "best selling game ever" when the majority of people didn't even BUY it.  It'd be different if it had been re-worded to something like the most "distributed" game, like Grimfang pointed out, but it's not.  They specifically stated "best selling", which makes the whole accomplishment a big, steaming, mountainous pile of bullshit.


Whether or not it can be considered a "good" game is indeed relevant to the topic, because from what I've seen here and at other forums with the same topic, I am highly convinced that a lot of people are looking for excuses to keep SMB from ever being de-throned, especially by a casual game.

Besides, as someone earlier (as well as myself) said, SMB came packed with the NES just like Wii Sports. Bias prevents SMB's NES packaging from counting while Wii Sports's continues to affect it. Likewise, people keep talking about how they're "stuck" with the game for getting a Wii, making it clear they think of it as a crappy game they can't get rid of. Obviously whether or not the game is considered "good" has some bearing on the subject.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 8, 2009)

AlexX said:


> Actually, they kinda were. My NES came packaged with SMB and Duck Hunt, as that's what the majority of them came with. I cannot think of a single NES back then that was not sold with that combo.



When the NES first came out, it came bundled with Super Mario Brothers by itself. It wasn't combined with Duck Hunt til later, and then World Class Track Meet later still.


----------



## DragonRift (Jan 8, 2009)

AlexX said:


> Besides, as someone earlier (as well as myself) said, SMB came packed with the NES just like Wii Sports. Bias prevents SMB's NES packaging from counting while Wii Sports's continues to affect it. Likewise, people keep talking about how they're "stuck" with the game for getting a Wii, making it clear they think of it as a crappy game they can't get rid of. Obviously whether or not the game is considered "good" has some bearing on the subject.



I'm not defending *Super Mario Bros.* as being the "best selling game" either.  However, being that I have seen NES systems sold WITHOUT it in the past, and whether you want to admit to it or not, the game (and its re-releases) have been available to purchase as a choice.  You don't have a choice whether you get *Wii Sports* or not.  You just get it.  There's no sales pitch involved.  There's no need to try and find it in stores to buy it.  You don't see anyone hunting the nearest Best Buy or Target locations to pick up a copy.

Neither game deserves the "best seller" title in all honesty.  Once again, had this article stated it as "most distributed game ever", you wouldn't be seeing this argument.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 8, 2009)

DragonRift said:


> I'm not defending *Super Mario Bros.* as being the "best selling game" either.  However, being that I have seen NES systems sold WITHOUT it in the past, and whether you want to admit to it or not, the game (and its re-releases) have been available to purchase as a choice.  You don't have a choice whether you get *Wii Sports* or not.  You just get it.  There's no sales pitch involved.  There's no need to try and find it in stores to buy it.


One could say the same about Super Mario Bros though, because it was packaged with the NES from the start. Unless getting it used, you could never get an NES without getting a copy of SMB.



> You don't see anyone hunting the nearest Best Buy or Target locations to pick up a copy.


If they have a Wii they already have a copy. Why would they need to?



> Neither game deserves the "best seller" title in all honesty.  Once again, had this article stated it as "most distributed game ever", you wouldn't be seeing this argument.


Probably not with the people doing it now, but I honestly do think we still would...


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 8, 2009)

Most distributed? Wouldn't that also mean that Hover woudl be on the list? Remember Windows 95 and how that came with a free game called "Hover"?


----------



## Aurali (Jan 8, 2009)

It saddens me when these are the kinds of people who will take interest in my works..

Wii sports is alright.. but it wouldn't have made it as a 30 dollar stand alone. 

Remember though, The gaming community has astronomically increased since SMB came off the shelves.. that's gotta count for something.


AlexX said:


> "Several" remakes? There's been 2: Lost Levels and the GBC remake, both of which are ancient by now.





and this is where you lose all credibility. Lost levels wasn't a remake, it was mario 2 in japan. There have been countless SMB remakes/spoofs/ect, but not by nintendo, showing that the game still has popularity with some access of the internet


----------



## AlexX (Jan 8, 2009)

Eli said:


> and this is where you lose all credibility. Lost levels wasn't a remake, it was mario 2 in japan. There have been countless SMB remakes/spoofs/ect, but not by nintendo, showing that the game still has popularity with some access of the internet


I'm talking about the SNES Lost Levels, which INCLUDED a remake of the original as well as a remake of the "true" SMB2.

Furthermore, fanmade stuff is meaningless. There's fanmade spoofs of Wii Sports as well, just not as many since A. hardcore gamers hate casual games, and B. it hasn't been around for 20 years with numerous sequals and spinoffs.


----------



## Aurali (Jan 8, 2009)

AlexX said:


> I'm talking about the SNES Lost Levels, which INCLUDED a remake of the original as well as a remake of the "true" SMB2.


 Dude.. how old are you.. the SNES was called Super Mario All-Stars come on, if you are gonna argue, at least keep your facts straight.



> Furthermore, fanmade stuff is meaningless. There's fanmade spoofs of Wii Sports as well, just not as many since A. hardcore gamers hate casual games, and B. it hasn't been around for 20 years with numerous sequals and spinoffs.


 No, not all fan-made stuff is meaningless, I thuroughly enjoyed playing Mario forever, just for starters..


----------



## AlexX (Jan 8, 2009)

Eli said:


> Dude.. how old are you.. the SNES was called Super Mario All-Stars come on, if you are gonna argue, at least keep your facts straight.


So I made a mistake, you still know what I was talking about.



> No, not all fan-made stuff is meaningless, I thuroughly enjoyed playing Mario forever, just for starters..


Fanmade stuff just proves that someone liked something enough to make something related to it. It doesn't prove anything beyond that, and as I said, Wii Sports has its share of spoofs as well.


----------



## Aurali (Jan 8, 2009)

AlexX said:


> So I made a mistake, you still know what I was talking about.


 yes.. when you explained what you were talking about.. 



> Fanmade stuff just proves that someone liked something enough to make something related to it. It doesn't prove anything beyond that, and as I said, Wii Sports has its share of spoofs as well.



So did portal, but when a spoof has a sequal, and a sequal of a sequal..(due to popularity) it tends to add up.. once again, Mario Forever


----------



## AlexX (Jan 9, 2009)

Eli said:


> So did portal, but when a spoof has a sequal, and a sequal of a sequal..(due to popularity) it tends to add up..


There's been several touhou spoofs of other games that have gotten sequals. Heck, IIRC there's currently a 3rd Ace Attorney/Touhou spoof in the making (and I think there's a second Megamari in the works, too).

Are touhou games some of the best-selling PC games? No, the fanbase is just that dedicated.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 9, 2009)

Wait a minute... there are people who think Greatest Hits/Platinum/Player's Choice are based on "QUALITY"?!

*ROFL*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 9, 2009)

AlexX said:


> "Several" remakes? There's been 3: All stars, All star + and the GBC remake, both of which are ancient by now.


Fixed.


----------



## haynari (Jan 9, 2009)

well that is kind of dumb. the reason is because it sells with the wii they shouldn't count that. most people don't buy the wii exclusivly for wii sports but for the good games that it has.


----------



## FoxyAreku (Jan 9, 2009)

Is it really that surprising? The game comes with the Wii, so every person who has ever bought the Wii has bought the game.


----------

